# Awareness of what you give your dog



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Yesterday after I gave Tux his once a month Heartgard Plus, he vomited and had diarrhea within 24 hours. I was becoming suspicious of this regimen due to the toxic reaction. They say this is a "side effect" but it took some sleuthing through the web to get around the "sponsors" of Google's pages, to eventually find the not so pretty side of canine preventatives as well as treats.

After our first Havanese was exposed to Advantix in 2010, almost died with the first dose, then less than 3 years later eventually died of kidney failure, I have become extremely wary of many products. All of the Heartgard "clinical trials and tests for safety and efficacy that I found, were only given over a period of 5 to 9 months. Their reports of successful trials didn't jibe with this article: The Risks Of Heartworm Drugs - Dogs Naturally Magazine

I also stumbled across one site from the FDA regarding deaths and serious reactions to Jerky treats (while trying to find out if Heartgard plus is safe). Here is one of many links: https://www.fda.gov/downloads/about...cy/ora/oraelectronicreadingroom/ucm314415.pdf


----------



## OhHenry (Sep 9, 2017)

:surprise: 

I hope Tux is feeling better!

I just gave Henry his Heartguard Plus a couple of weeks ago and was planning on giving his "monthly" in 2 weeks. Sounds like with vaccinations and titers, the best course is to test for heart worms before giving the "preventive." Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Yes. It is important (vital) that your dog be tested for Heartworms before the initial administering of the preventative because you could have serious reactions. That is why Heartgard is a prescriptive medication and can not nor should be bought over the counter.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Chews are sometimes very bad as well, this week I gave mine chews by Kong after reading the label and seeing they mostly were potato. Zoe threw up all once. Unfortunately, Kosmo threw up for 2 days. Now they are fine, but I have learned to only use Bully Sticks (or rings or coils), antlers and Beams by Honest Kitchen when picking ones that can be ingested. There are cautionary tales on the internet on bullies and salmonella as well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, we're slowly learning, For the last 50 years we've been given a LOT of bad information on nutrition, health care (vaccinations /pesticides), neutering and training. It is up to us to spread the latest research and be our dogs' advocates. http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2010/12/02/what-to-do-when-your-dog-has-a-vaccine-reaction/


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh my! We have been giving Tri-heart. So far no problems but I am definitely going to read these articles. Thank you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

more on heartworm.

__
https://46289883129%2Fdodds-heartworm-preventives


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I live in VT and we used to give heartworm only in the warmer months as indicated on the Dr. Dodds link Dave provided. I just came from the vet who said that because we've now had two unusually warm winters, they were now recommending year round treatment. It's true that during the past two winters the deep freezing temperatures didn't come until Feb and didn't last the way they have in the past. 

Anyone else living in the north seen a change in the recommendation?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

beatrice said:


> I live in VT and we used to give heartworm only in the warmer months as indicated on the Dr. Dodds link Dave provided. I just came from the vet who said that because we've now had two unusually warm winters, they were now recommending year round treatment. It's true that during the past two winters the deep freezing temperatures didn't come until Feb and didn't last the way they have in the past.
> 
> Anyone else living in the north seen a change in the recommendation?


Yes, here in upstate NY we have also had several unusually mild winters in a row. I have had to treat for heartworm, fleas and ticks during the winter months as well.


----------

